# SS Saxilby



## ivor216 (Feb 9, 2007)

I am looking for a photo of the ss Saxilby. She left Port Talbot in 1933 and went down in a storm. All lives were lost. Some time later a sealed container was washed up on Aberavon beach with a message from one of the crew who lived in Port Talbot..


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Here is one and the story, 3rd row down.


----------



## danoo90 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi i have posession of the note that was thrown over board in 1933 from joe okane. he was my great grandfather, i also have pictures of him on the ship and post cards sent by him


----------



## danoo90 (Feb 18, 2014)

ivor216 said:


> I am looking for a photo of the ss Saxilby. She left Port Talbot in 1933 and went down in a storm. All lives were lost. Some time later a sealed container was washed up on Aberavon beach with a message from one of the crew who lived in Port Talbot..


I have posession on the note from joe okane. i am his great grandson


----------



## WillyJamesMc (Feb 21, 2013)

Photo of Saxilby attached taken from the Book Ropner's Navy used with permission of the author.

Excert from the book also used with permission of the author.

_"The North Atlantic winters of 1933 & 1934 were some of the most atrocious on record and were responsible for the loss of the SS Saxilby and SS Millpool. Distress signals were picked up from both ships but nothing was ever found of either ship or their crews. Legend has it that a crew member from the Saxilby named Joe O’Kane wrote a goodbye note to his brother, sister and fiancee telling them the ship was sinking off the coast of Ireland. The letter was then sealed in a water tight container and thrown overboard, only to be washed up on the beach at Aberavon in Swansea Bay three years later where it was found by some young boys playing along the beach who took it to the town mayor and amazingly it was found to be less than a mile from Joe’s family home"_


----------



## danoo90 (Feb 18, 2014)

WillyJamesMc said:


> Photo of Saxilby attached taken from the Book Ropner's Navy used with permission of the author.
> 
> Excert from the book also used with permission of the author.
> 
> _"The North Atlantic winters of 1933 & 1934 were some of the most atrocious on record and were responsible for the loss of the SS Saxilby and SS Millpool. Distress signals were picked up from both ships but nothing was ever found of either ship or their crews. Legend has it that a crew member from the Saxilby named Joe O’Kane wrote a goodbye note to his brother, sister and fiancee telling them the ship was sinking off the coast of Ireland. The letter was then sealed in a water tight container and thrown overboard, only to be washed up on the beach at Aberavon in Swansea Bay three years later where it was found by some young boys playing along the beach who took it to the town mayor and amazingly it was found to be less than a mile from Joe’s family home"_


Yeah I have read it? The note was actually found on Morfa beach, that's the next beach up from aberafan


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Danoo90* and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## danoo90 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you mate, hello to you to


----------

